# NMR Picnic



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

What a trip!!! We had a wonderful time at the picnic. I just love see all those fluffy babies running around. Angel liked the freedom too, but I noticed that she didn't seem to want to let me out of her sight. I had the privilege of getting to visit with Nicole and her husband and Maggie and her friend Linda. I didn't get to visit with Becky much as she was pretty busy with all the activities taking place. Her husband Tom was the photographer. He told me that Angel's picture from last year's picnic had been in the NMR calendar. I hadn't known that. And, I got a chance to visit with Mary about becoming a foster. 

I left KY Thursday morning, stopped in Northern Indiana to visit a friend that I hadn't seen in about 20 years. We'd lost contact and just "found" each other a couple of months ago. That visit just set the stage for a great trip. I left their house Friday morning and drove to Shipshewana, IN to visit Crystal and her store. That was really a treat. I enjoyed seeing Crystal & Jett again and meeting her mom and Sophie. Her store is fantastic; I love the way she has it set up. I left there in a hard driving rain. It rained off and on the rest of that day. The scariest part came just after I crossed over into Wisconsin. The sky got black as night. Traffic slowed down to where it was hardly moving at all. It was raining so hard, I could hardly see the brake lights in front of me. About a quarter mile further, I pulled off into a rest area. When I was leaving the restroom, I heard some people talking, wondering if the tornado had passed yet. Yes, there was a tornado spotted near the airport at Kenosha, WI. It crossed across I-94, around 5 miles from the rest area must have been while I was stuck in that traffic. 

Left the picnic Saturday evening and noticed that I had a low tire. I stopped and put air in it, and bought a can of fix-a-flat, just in case. Got back to the hotel and checked the tire. It was fine. Checked it when I got up Sunday morning, and it looked fine. Drove about 3 miles from the hotel, it was still fine. Turned onto Hwy 45, driving 65, when I started hearing this strange noise coming from the back end of the car. It was getting louder and louder. I pulled over, thinking it was something wrong with the rear-end. It wasn't; it ws that tire, completely flat. I was so glad I had gotten that fix-a-flat. I connected it & emptied the can into the tire, but it didn't raise the rim at all. Didn't know what to do, so I called 911. They called a tire service that came out to change the tire and tell me where to go to get another tire. I ended up having to get two new tires. They finally got us on the road about noon. 

The rest of the trip was nice. It rained a little bit every once in a while. I ended up staying in Springfield, MO last night. So, I came on in today. The trip to Wauwatosa was 723 miles; from Wauwatosa to Springdale was 750 miles. Long, long drive, but well worth it. I really recommend this picnic/fundraiser for everyone. It'll do your heart good. I'd share pictures from the picnic, but I left BOTH of my camera at home.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Lynne:

It was so good to meet you! I'm sorry you had a lousy trip up and back through our neck of the woods! Next year will be better, hopefully! 

Maggie


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Jun 22 2009, 11:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795677


> It'll do your heart good. I'd share pictures from the picnic, but I left BOTH of my camera at home.[/B]



You *WHAT*?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Wow Lynne, what a trip! I'm so glad you made it home safely. It was wonderful seeing you and Angel again too! :grouphug: BTW, Sophie is still available.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Awwww...Lynne, sorry about the flat tire. When we left the picnic on Saturday, Chris and I saw you at the gas station putting air in your tires. I didn't even give it a second thought, we just thought you were putting some air in there. I wish you would have had our phone number, you could have called us--we'd of helped you. Now I feel really bad.  

However, I am glad that you and Angel made it home safely. Can't wait until next year! :chili:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Jun 23 2009, 01:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795869


> Awwww...Lynne, sorry about the flat tire. When we left the picnic on Saturday, Chris and I saw you at the gas station putting air in your tires. I didn't even give it a second thought, we just thought you were putting some air in there. I wish you would have had our phone number, you could have called us--we'd of helped you. Now I feel really bad.
> 
> However, I am glad that you and Angel made it home safely. Can't wait until next year! :chili:[/B]



Oh no! Please don't feel bad. It all worked out. I worried about the tire guy being right there beside the highway with all the cars just whizzing by while he changed the tire. 

One of my old cars died on me one time. We got lucky in that it died just as we were at a ramp to a rest area & was able to coast into a parking spot. My mom was with us. (She was a dear, and I really miss her.) She said, "That old devil decided to cause us problems by making the car die, but God said, 'That's just fine. I'll make sure they are taken care of.' and we were." That's what happened here. Can't imagine what it would have been like if it would have happened in the area that Mary was telling us about. If it had to happen, it couldn't have happened at a better time or place.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Jun 23 2009, 05:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795942


> QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Jun 23 2009, 01:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795869





> Awwww...Lynne, sorry about the flat tire. When we left the picnic on Saturday, Chris and I saw you at the gas station putting air in your tires. I didn't even give it a second thought, we just thought you were putting some air in there. I wish you would have had our phone number, you could have called us--we'd of helped you. Now I feel really bad.
> 
> However, I am glad that you and Angel made it home safely. Can't wait until next year! :chili:[/B]



Oh no! Please don't feel bad. It all worked out. I worried about the tire guy being right there beside the highway with all the cars just whizzing by while he changed the tire. 

One of my old cars died on me one time. We got lucky in that it died just as we were at a ramp to a rest area & was able to coast into a parking spot. My mom was with us. (She was a dear, and I really miss her.) She said, "That old devil decided to cause us problems by making the car die, but God said, 'That's just fine. I'll make sure they are taken care of.' and we were." That's what happened here. Can't imagine what it would have been like if it would have happened in the area that Mary was telling us about. If it had to happen, it couldn't have happened at a better time or place.
[/B][/QUOTE]
That's what I like--positive attitude! :thumbsup: 

Hey, if it would have been in the area Mary was talking about, you could have gone home with some "gifts!" LOL


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Glad you and Angel got home safe and sound, Lynne. 
xoxoxoxo


----------

